# Judging a Match



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I am judging a match this weekend. It is an all-breed match, so i will get to judge not only GSD's, but also Rotts and poodles and labs and all sorts of dogs. I am really excited!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

How exciting, congratulations! Will anyone be able to take photos?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I guess I can take my camera with me so that my DH can take pictures.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great pics! so who were the winners))


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

There was a lovely Havanese that was Best Adult and an adorable Samoyed that was Best Puppy.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Very cool! I like that white moof on the table.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh neat,,ya mean that cutie aussie didn't get anything? LOL


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The Aussie won the Herding Group!


----------

